# سؤال في تصميم شبكات المياه بالضغط



## Bignet (17 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم أحبائي

تم تصميم شبكة مياه و حساب قدرة المضخات و h اللازمه لخدمة الشبكه كامله حيث يوجد فرق في منسوب الارض من عند نقطة محطة الضخ حتي أعلي نقطه بالشبكه في حدود 50 م وتم ايجاد الـ h للمضخه بعد حساب الفواقد وأصبح 120 متر 

عند حساب الضغط بعد محطة الضخ مباشرة وجد أنه 12 بار ..رفض الاستشاري هذا الكلام وقال انه يريد ان يعرف السرعه بالمواسير التي يصل الضغط بها ل 12 بار لانه يقول ان السرعات بالمواسير لن تكون آمنه 

ما الحل وكيف يمكن تحديد السرعه بالماسورة بمعرفة الضغط وقطر الماسورة ؟


----------



## eehaboo (31 مايو 2015)

وعليكم السلام ...لو سمحت تضيف البيانات لحتى توضح الصورة : 

أولاً : نوعية المواسير .

ثانياً إن كان لديك التدفق يمكنك حساب السرعة حيث أن التدفق يساوي مساحة مقطع الأنبوب مضروباَ بسرعة السائل داخل الأنبوب .

ثالثاً : يمكنك محاكاة حالتك على جدول الاحتكاك والذي يربط بين أربعة بارمترات وهي : التدفق وضياع الضغط لكل 100 قدم والسرعة وقطر الأنبوب 

فهل تم اعتبار فقدان ضغط ثابت على طول المسار عندما حسبت الفواقد ؟ المسألة بسيطة ويمكن محاكاتها في كل نقطة من مسار الأتبوب لكن لو سمحت زودنا بمعلومات إضافية وشكراً .


----------



## المهندس1977 (28 سبتمبر 2015)

*Water velocity*

V = q/a by this equation you can determine the water velocity


----------

